# Poppahobbs



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

What is the name of the song and who sang it that is talking about fishingto much and he says he is gonna miss her when she's gone?


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

This one?


----------



## redfisher73 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Waterloo for sale*

FYI: I have brand new still in shipping box 6'6" waterloo rod.. details: 6'6' hp slam mag 2 titanium... $250.00... actual cost of rod $320.00.. [email protected]


----------

